# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون العقوبات الخاص >  تطبيق عملى على جرائم الاختلاس .....

## اسراء الماحى

عانى (ا) الذى يعمل بمصلحة السكه الحديد من ضائقه ماليه فنصحه زميله (ب) بان يحتفظ بالنقود التى يحصل عليها مقابل بيعه التذاكر للجمهور ويحل بها ضائقته التى يمر بها 

فعل (ا) ما نصحه به زميله (ب) وقام باخفاء النقود التى تحصل عليها لدى(ج) الذى قبل ذلك رغم علمه بالمصدر غير المشروع لما اخفاه من نقود

وضح1/حدد الوصف القانونى الذى ارتكبه كلا من (ا) و(ب) و(ج)

2/هل من سبيل قانونى لاعفاء كل من (ب)و(ج) من المسئوليه الجنائيه عما اقترفاه؟

----------


## اسراء الماحى

- أولا : الاسانيد القانونيه                                                                                    تثير وقائع هذه القضيه                                                 1- الشروط المفترضه او المسبقه على الجريمه وتتمثل فى شرطين وهما :                                      1- ان يكون الفاعل موظف عام .      2- موضوع الجريمة وهو المال ويجب ان يكون مال سلم اليه بسبب وظيفته .                     2- الركن المادى ويتمثل فى اختلاس المال العام ونقل حيازة المال وتغيير الموظف نيته على المال من حارس حيازه ناقصه الى حارس حيازه كامله ويظهر على انه المالك .                                                                                3- الركن المعنوى ويتكون من القصد الجنائى ويتمثل فى قصد عام ويتكون من عنصرى العلم والاراده وقصد خاص وهو نية التملك للشئ الذى يوجد فى يد الموظف العام .                                                       -ثانيا : التطبيق                                                                                                               1 -ولما كان البين من الواقعه المطروحه ان (أ ) كان موظفا عاما وان المال سلم اليه بسبب وظيفته ولما توافرت لديه نية التملك للمال وهو ضم هذا المال الى ملكه الخاص ، فالوصف القانونى ل ( أ) هنا يكون فاعلا فى جناية اختلاس .     2- ويعد ( ب) شريكا بالتحريض فى جناية الاختلاس التى ارتكبها ( أ ) عندما وقف دوره فى الواقعة عند حد نصح زميله  اى حرض (أ ) على ارتكاب الجريمة .                                              3- (ج) لا يعتبر مساهما فى هذه الجريمة . فهو مرتكب لجريمة مستقلة وهى اخفاء اشياء متحصله من جناية اختلاس .                4- ولما كان ب شريكا بالتحريض فى هذه الواقعه فانه لا سبيل قانونى لاعفائه من العقاب .                    5- اما عن ج وهو اخفى الاشياء المختلسه فيجوز اعفائه من العقاب بشرط ان يبادر بالابلاغ عن الواقعة وان يرد المال المختلس .

----------


## shimaa fadel

الاسانيد القانونيه:
أ_ تثير هذه القضيه الشروط المفترضه فى قيام جريمه الاختلاس وهما : 1_ ان يكون الفاعل موظف عام    2_ ان يكون المال محل الجريمه قد سلم اليه بسبب وظيفته
ب_ الركن المادى فى جريمه الاختلاس ويتمثل فى نقل الموظف لحيازته للمال المسلم اليه بسبب وظيفته من حيازه ناقصه الى حيازه كامله ويظهر عليه بمظهر المالك 
ج_ الركن المعنوى : ومن المعروف ان هذه الجريمه هى جريمه عمديه فيتالف ركنها المادى من قصد جنائى عام بعنصريه العلم والاراده حيث يجب ان يكون الموظف عالما بصفته الوظيفيه وقت ارتكابه الجريمه وبوجود الشىء المختلس بين يديه بسبب وظيفته ،اى انه يجب ان يشمل علمه عناصر الجريمه التى لاتقوم قانونا الابها
وكذلك قصد جنائى خاص وهو فى هذه الجريمه يكمن فى نيه التملك للشىء الذى يوجد بين يدى الموظف بمقتضى وظيفته

التطبيق:
من خلال وقائع الدعوى نجد ان (أ) يتوافر فيه صفه الموظف العام وكذلك نجد ان المال محل الاختلاس كان قد سلم اليه بسبب وظيفته 
ونجد ايضا ان (أ) قد غير من حيازته الناقصه للمال محل الجريمه الى حيازه كامله وكذلك توافرت لديه نيه التملك لهذا المال وظهوره عليه بمظهر المالك
وبناءا على ذلك يسال (أ) عن جنايه اختلاس مال عام بوصفه فاعل اصلى
ويعتبر (ب) شريكا مع (أ) بالتحريض وذلك لقيام (أ) بما نصحه به (ب) بان يحتفظ بقيمه التذاكر التى يبيعها للجمهور ليحل بها ضائقته الماديه
اما (ج) فلايعد شريكا فى هذه الجريمه ولكنه يسال عن جريمه مستقله بذاتها وهى اخفاء اشياء مسروقه 

اما بالنسبه لما يتعلق بامكانيه اعفاء كل من (أ) و(ب) :
فان الامر بالنسبه ل (ب ) تحدده الماده 118 عقوبات والتى تقضى بانه " يعفى من العقوبات المقرره للجرائم المنصوص عليها فى هذا الباب كل من بادر من الشركاء فى الجريمه _ من غير المحرضين_ على ارتكابها بابلاغ السلطات القضائيه او الاداريه بالجريمه بعد تمامها وقبل اكتشافها " وبذلك فلاسبيل قانونى لاعفاء ( ب) من العقوبه
اما بالنسبه ل (ج) فانه يجوز اعفائه اذا ابلغ عن الجريمه وادى ذلك لاكتشافها ورد كل او بعض المال المتحصل عنها

----------


## moawad96

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------

